# No one has asked



## KenChes (Jun 21, 2015)

There's been talk about cameras and having signs posted in cars letting PAX know about the cameras. We don't have to do that here, but I find it amazing that after about 2 wks I still haven't had a single person ask about my camera. Not a single question.

Anyone get asked about theirs?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

My dashcam is very discrete (http://amzn.to/1SV5FSs) never had a single question


----------



## GooberX (May 13, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My dashcam is very discrete (http://amzn.to/1SV5FSs) never had a single question


Dude, you find all the best stuff.

Seriously. I'll quit researching and just ask what you use.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

GooberX said:


> Dude, you find all the best stuff. Seriously. I'll quit researching and just ask what you use.


Thanks ... but seriously, I do a ton of research before I invest a dime on almost anything. If I'm going to buy it or use it ... I may as well buy something that's going to last and meet all my needs. Aside from the dashcam, I also added a soft-sided Yeti cooler in my trunk ... sure there are less expensive coolers (and I had one before the Yeti); but as with anything, there's a downside to going on the cheap ... my previous soft-sided cooler was leakproof too; but it wasn't "sweat proof" and while I had no real water in the trunk occasionally if a pax bag was placed right next to the previous cooler ... it was noticeably "damp" as a result of the "sweating" from the non-Yeti cooler. Yet the Yeti soft-sided cooler does not sweat at all ... and a sack of ice will typically last me 2-3 days in the trunk in +90F Texas weather ... whereas I'd go through 2 bags of ice a day with the previous cool in 80F weather. *Recently, I gave some dealer a ride from Yeti HQ to the airport ... when he saw I had a Yeti cooler in the trunk he gave me a fat tip; I probably would have gotten the tip anyway .. but it didn't hurt to have a Yeti in play too


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> Thanks ... but seriously, I do a ton of research before I invest a dime on almost anything. If I'm going to buy it or use it ... I may as well buy something that's going to last and meet all my needs. Aside from the dashcam, I also added a soft-sided Yeti cooler in my trunk ... sure there are less expensive coolers (and I had one before the Yeti); but as with anything, there's a downside to going on the cheap ... my previous soft-sided cooler was leakproof too; but it wasn't "sweat proof" and while I had no real water in the trunk occasionally if a pax bag was placed right next to the previous cooler ... it was noticeably "damp" as a result of the "sweating" from the non-Yeti cooler. Yet the Yeti soft-sided cooler does not sweat at all ... and a sack of ice will typically last me 2-3 days in the trunk in +90F Texas weather ... whereas I'd go through 2 bags of ice a day with the previous cool in 80F weather. *Recently, I gave some dealer a ride from Yeti HQ to the airport ... when he saw I had a Yeti cooler in the trunk he gave me a fat tip; I probably would have gotten the tip anyway .. but it didn't hurt to have a Yeti in play too


I don't understand why so many folks buy ice. I have the reusable packs that you freeze. Have some sort of gel in them. I also work in a research lab and we get free ones all the time but you can buy them also.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't understand why so many folks buy ice. I have the reusable packs that you freeze. Have some sort of gel in them. I also work in a research lab and we get free ones all the time but you can buy them also.


I was freezing 10 bottles of water and using that instead of ice ... but was tired of hefting the bottles to the 3rd floor every day. Waiting for my new place to get finished, it has a freezer in the garage ... then I'll stop using ice


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> My dashcam is very discrete ) never had a single question


How long does the flash drive last? I ask because I don't currently have a computer to upload it to


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Ziggy said:


> I was freezing 10 bottles of water and using that instead of ice ... but was tired of hefting the bottles to the 3rd floor every day. Waiting for my new place to get finished, it has a freezer in the garage ... then I'll stop using ice


10 seems a lot. But yes that's another way to go. But you're not the only one who's mentioned ice and I would hate to buy it every day as many seem to. But I've driven for a long time in Houston (newspapers, magazines, pizza, hot shot) and usually have my food and drinks with me as I hate to spend my profits on the road. I carry a thermos or two of coffee, hot or iced as well as water. I like to have food with me or I end up eating fast food which is really not good. Or starving because I don't have time to get anything.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> How long does the flash drive last? I ask because I don't currently have a computer to upload it to


it came with an 8GB card, which I swapped out with a 32GB card which does about 12 hours ... which is more than I need. I swap out cards daily and keep them for 3 days; unless something happened ... and then I'd keep it "forever". You can get a 64GB card that will record entire 24 hours. If you don't swap out the cards, then it will loop and record over from the beginning.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> But I've driven for a long time in Houston (newspapers, magazines, pizza, hot shot) and usually have my food and drinks with me as I hate to spend my profits on the road. I carry a thermos or two of coffee, hot or iced as well as water. I like to have food with me or I end up eating fast food which is really not good. Or starving because I don't have time to get anything.


yep ... I know what you mean. I drove a Black car in Houston 20+ years ago ... I hate spending my profits on the road too ... now I drive mainly for "entertainment" and rainy day cash ... I only stock newspapers in the car if I'm p/u a regular. But I do have "ice cold" water and Red Bull (mainly for me) in the Yeti. *10 bottles may be excessive for cooling down the Yeti ... but I like my water and Red Bull icy cold


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> it came with an 8GB card, which I swapped out with a 32GB card which does about 12 hours ... which is more than I need. I swap out cards daily and keep them for 3 days; unless something happened ... and then I'd keep it "forever". You can get a 64GB card that will record entire 24 hours. If you don't swap out the cards, then it will loop and record over from the beginning.


Is there any easy on/switch so I could turn it "on" when I pick up a pax then "off" when they get out?


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

Mr. T said:


> Is there any easy on/switch so I could turn it "on" when I pick up a pax then "off" when they get out?


yeah my Dashcam (http://amzn.to/1SV5FSs) has a power button, mic on/off button ... and event trigger button *if there's an incident with the pax ... just press the event trigger button, that will mark the recording to you can find the event later on your PC. I upgraded to the 32GB cards so I could leave the dashcam on all day; handy in case there's a non-pax issue on the road ... as I'm never going to be driving for more than 12 hours ...


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Ziggy said:


> yeah my Dashcam has a power button, mic on/off button ... and event trigger button *if there's an incident with the pax ... just press the event trigger button, that will mark the recording to you can find the event later on your PC. I upgraded to the 32GB cards so I could leave the dashcam on all day; handy in case there's a non-pax issue on the road ... as I'm never going to be driving for more than 12 hours ...


My problem at the moment is lack of a PC


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

KenChes said:


> There's been talk about cameras and having signs posted in cars letting PAX know about the cameras. We don't have to do that here, but I find it amazing that after about 2 wks I still haven't had a single person ask about my camera. Not a single question.
> 
> Anyone get asked about theirs?


Interesting question
i put one in a little more than a month ago. I don't really care about ratings, but I dont ignore them. Since I put mine in, i have noticed a small dip. I assume it's because i do alot of early evening trips in daylight. So, I think maybe my female pax are a little uncomfortable with it.

Resolution tested this weekend.

I have a honda pilot, which allows you to choose/upload wallpapers(jpeg, bmp, etc...) on the main area for gps, music, trip info. I loaded a image that says "dashcam audio/video in use for our safety". During daylight trips, I display this wallpaper. During evenings, I have made another custom one showing how to use the app to find your location by typing the name of the place your at (like checking in on fb). Also, its bright enough to light up the cabin, so i can actually see my footage if i need it. They just left a bar and never notice how bright it is.

Had a 4.9 for the week...5* for yesterday.


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

I usually get a few inquiries per week about the dash cam, but a lot of people do ignore it.



Mr. T said:


> My problem at the moment is lack of a PC


Most dash cams let you replay footage through the cam itself as well as lock or unlock files, which effectively saves them from being overwritten.


----------



## Mr. T (Jun 27, 2015)

Fauxknight said:


> I usually get a few inquiries per week about the dash cam, but a lot of people do ignore it.
> 
> Most dash cams let you replay footage through the cam itself as well as lock or unlock files, which effectively saves them from being overwritten.


I would imagine you would need another device to plug into it at the least


----------



## ReviTULize (Sep 29, 2014)

Fauxknight said:


> I usually get a few inquiries per week about the dash cam, but a lot of people do ignore it.
> 
> Most dash cams let you replay footage through the cam itself as well as lock or unlock files, which effectively saves them from being overwritten.


Also, you can buy a device on Amazon that is a microUSB, USB card reader. The microSD slides into it so you can plug it into your phone and play the video. Although I havent found an app that plays dual channel/PIP yet. I can view the front channel just fine


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Mr. T said:


> I would imagine you would need another device to plug into it at the least


No, the cams have screens to watch the footage on. Granted it's probably not great playback, but you definitely can do nearly everything you need from the cam itself, from saving the file from deletion to viewing it. Don't need a separate device until you want to start sending that footage to friends.


----------

